

Straight Talk About Grad School - jseliger
http://www.imaginaryplanet.net/weblogs/idiotprogrammer/2004/12/straight-talk-about-grad-school/

======
scott_s
I've said this before: grad school is different for science and engineering
than it is for the humanities.

